# Anybody here doing the BPC Welsh powerlifting championships?



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Anybody lifting at the Welsh championships on the 28th of march? Its being held in Dalton rd community centre, Port Talbot..


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

can you pm me thje info please mate

i will go down to watch

i live 1 street away :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me quite possibly.

I want 260/150/230 raw in 82's Need to fill out a form soon.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Its at the Dalton rd community centre Ryan, Gary Bamsey is the organiser. Its an open competition to anybody that would like to compete. Be good to see you both there, should be a good day out. If you need to contact Gary you can find him on powerliftinguk.co.uk


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll be there Chris - I'm only coming along to see what new hairstyle you'll be sporting.

Craig is doing it too, I think Mark Griffiths, the big 125kgs is lifting as well, plus a few of the Genesis and Gallery mob. Don't know about Andy or any of the Leeds boys yet.

Will be good seeing everyone - maybe get out for a few scoops in Swansea as its on a Saturday.

See if you can talk Flex into doing a pose down against Porky - I'll shave my back especially


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Just filled out my entry form.

Porky I think the leeds guys are doing the southern. I've spoken to Pat G and Neil and it's looking that way. Shame because it would almost be an early Brits if they were doing it.

What you going for Chris / Dai? Anything big planned or is it top secret?

M


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

i should be there iv spoke toa good mate of mine so well be there boys hopfully :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> I'll be there Chris - I'm only coming along to see what new hairstyle you'll be sporting.
> 
> Craig is doing it too, I think Mark Griffiths, the big 125kgs is lifting as well, plus a few of the Genesis and Gallery mob. Don't know about Andy or any of the Leeds boys yet.
> 
> ...


Andy and leeds lads are doing the south east at eaton


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

MXD said:


> Me quite possibly.
> 
> I want 260/150/230 raw in 82's Need to fill out a form soon.


 Squat or pull 260kg because thats a massive raw squat at your weight!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I would have thought pull 260.... still a big lift at that weight. I'd like to think a PL comp is in my future, but need to work on (1) my bench and (2) my bodyfat. Plans for both are in hand.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I would have thought pull 260.... still a big lift at that weight. I'd like to think a PL comp is in my future, but need to work on (1) my bench and (2) my bodyfat. Plans for both are in hand.


Seems to me that all that you want will be acheived, from what i saw on the video you've got the right mind set.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Con said:


> Squat or pull 260kg because thats a massive raw squat at your weight!


Squat 260 raw, I've had 235 very fast to good depth so 260 is there i feel. I'm gona do some nice heavy doubles soon so watch this space


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well.... six months in JW's hands and who knows what might happen


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well.... six months in JW's hands and who knows what might happen


JW may actually turn out to be a real GAY :laugh:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Squat 260 raw, I've had 235 very fast to good depth so 260 is there i feel. I'm gona do some nice heavy doubles soon so watch this space


How come you're not pulling more Maxxy?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Because deadlifts are for gays.

 Seriously 230 will be after very hard squat so I don't wana over estimate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Because deadlifts are for gays.
> 
> Seriously 230 will be after very hard squat so I don't wana over estimate.


Lol.

I meant how is it you raw squat more than you DL?

That only normally happens in equipped lifters


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol no idea.

Raw = wraps and belt btw


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Lol no idea.
> 
> Raw = wraps and belt btw


Fix the weakness.

If you can squat that then your hams and glutes should be good for a heavy DL.


----------

